# 13 months after this all started



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

I dont drink caffeine anymore, I don't take any drugs and if i start to feel a little anxious or weird, i drink alot of water and make sure i get more sleep.

My symptoms have disappeared really.. i still have anxiety, this whole experience is very stressful and unexplainable.

I try to just move forward and enjoy what we have, sometimes i really feel at comfort with everything and feel very thankful to be in such a fortunate situation.

It's been 13 months and i've learned even more now about helping myself through anxiety and my fears.

I still stand by not coming on this site when you are recovered.

I find it hard to not come on here, it's become a crutch, an obsession almost. I feel uncomfortable for a while if I don't come on here... it validates your DP being on here, what we really need to do is not validate it.. but move forward from it.

I really wanted to post again though as it's been another 5 months since i did and i'm feeling much better than i was 5 months ago.

I won't be smoking weed again, won't take anything that alters my consciousness/state of mind.. i've been caffeine free for many months now and this has helped tremendously with the lingering anxieties i had and over-thinking.

no multi vitimans anymore, and i've had no meds to help me through the whole thing. if I can do it you can without meds


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

Do you feel traumatized by the whole experience? And once you're out of do can you remember how do feels?


----------



## servadei (Aug 20, 2015)

*how dp feels


----------



## NoFluxes (Oct 26, 2014)

To be honest it probably is just anxiety at this point, we all get it though, my DP has greatly improved since last year but I still feel damaged by the trauma, it is better to live the sober life, and if drugs of any form are going to bring out anxiety or paranoia it really isn't worth it then, that's how I feel about weed now, in high dosages it is enjoyable, but then I end up paranoid and sometimes the DP symptoms come back temporary, but truthfully it's all in my head, I wasn't comfortable those times.

There are supplements I'd recommend taking though like fish oil and vitamin B complex, they won't do any harm for sure.

Stay strong, and sober if you can, and I get what you mean, coming back to here kind of keeps your DP going in a way, you have to let go, if you've overcome it then just leave it as a memory and nothing more. I come here to give advice sometimes, and to show there is a way back, but I'm nearly DP free now.


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

Servadei.. no i don't feel traumatised.. it's just another hurdle in life, we all go through many things, many emotions that make us who we are.. sometimes i still think i have a mental condition, my anxieties are bad sometimes.

I can't really remember DP anymore, i just hope that with sobriety and looking after myself, I won't have to experience it again


----------



## Jodie (Oct 14, 2014)

read my past posts.. the experience was horrific (that's no exaggeration) but i can't even remember it now it doesn't matter


----------

